# Bridles: Micklem/Fairfax/Antares/Stubben/Other



## Willow1306 (13 September 2016)

I am currently reconsidering bridle options for my youngster. I moved him into a Micklem last summer, which he certainly goes better in - particularly with the clips, however these aren't dressage legal. 

Now that he's started eventing, I need a second bridle anyway as changing bits on a Micklem is a total faff!

Therefore, I can opt to get a second Micklem and stick to what I know, or try something else which may work even better. 

I'd be interested to know if anybody has tried and compared the following bridles:
* Micklem
* Antares precision headpiece with micklem-esque noseband
* Stubben freedom bridle 
* Fairfax bridle (though this is totally out of my price range, but it would be good to know how it compares)
* Any others that may be comparable in terms of design

My other consideration is to get a made-to-measure bridle from Don Harry or Wolds Exclusive Bling, however I'd have to go for a traditional noseband and I don't know exactly which element of the Micklem is the bit that he likes most. I'm inclined to think it's the roomy, wide & shaped headpiece as he was only in a loose cavesson prior to the Micklem anyway.

Looking forward to reviews!


----------



## DirectorFury (13 September 2016)

A Micklem is basically a modified drop noseband so you can always try a drop on a normal bridle . There are quite a lot of headpieces that are wider and more padded than the Micklems so you'll certainly have the choice! 

My choices would be:
Dy'on






CWD






or the Silver Crown 'Doha' headpiece


----------



## Willow1306 (13 September 2016)

Thanks for those suggestions. Will have a look at them all!
I do keep meaning to try a standard drop and see how he goes in that and if I go for a 'normal' bridle, I think I will opt for a drop rather than cavesson.


----------



## MagicMelon (13 September 2016)

I know people who have had bridles made for their horse by a leather maker - with a shaped back away from the ears padded/gel headpiece etc. So you could get one made specifically for your horse if you know what things he needs.  

Personally I changed from a "normal" Stubben bridle to a Micklem and I really like it. I also like the quality of the Micklem, the Stubben was my first one of the brand and literally within 1 month a keeper ripped off so not impressed with it. It'll be going on Ebay


----------



## OrangeDinosaur (13 September 2016)

Ps of sweeden do a similar bridle to the micklem, although I think it may be expensive. Although saying that, any of the bridles you're thinking of arent't cheap! 

I'd definitely try a normal drop first, cheaper than getting any of the others, but if the horse is happy in the micklem why change it for soemthing more/equally expensive?


----------



## saddlesore (13 September 2016)

I just bought a bridle from Evo Equine. The headpiece is well shaped and padded and flash is totally removable.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 September 2016)

I have a fairfax bridle for one of mine although I use it with a grackle which he prefers to the fairfax drop type noseband .
He's so much happier in it and I have just ordered another with a grackle which fairfax have just launched I am looking forward to seeing what they have done with the grackle .
My other horse goes really well in the fairfax drop type noseband ,the head piece in the fairfax  bridle is too small for him so I have attached it to my alibon KB bridle he's so much better in the contact in the fairfax drop it was a bit of a break though with him .
Like all these thing you have to try and see .
I also use micklems for exercising and lunging they are very useful .


----------



## Willow1306 (13 September 2016)

OrangeDinosaur said:



			Ps of sweeden do a similar bridle to the micklem, although I think it may be expensive. Although saying that, any of the bridles you're thinking of arent't cheap! 

I'd definitely try a normal drop first, cheaper than getting any of the others, but if the horse is happy in the micklem why change it for soemthing more/equally expensive?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, they are all expensive ones, which is why I'm intrigued to hear if they make a marked difference or not. I'm quite prepared to get a second Micklem, as I know this works well, but it would be good to know if any of the other designs are consistently out-performing the Micklem. I'd rather spend less £££ where possible as I'll have to save up for whatever it is that I do decide to go for.

Wish I could try a variety of designs in one place on one day and go from there!


----------



## SuperTeifi (15 September 2016)

Have you considered PS of Sweden or EvoEquine?
PS of sweden have a large range, expensive and there have been some quibbles over the quality but I don't think you can beat the variety they offer and some of the styling! 

EvoEquine have a comfort one too with an interesting noseband and headpiece.


----------



## mini-eventer (16 September 2016)

Wolds Exclusive Bling are fairly local to me and have some really good reviews. I believe they also do trials. So you could see how he gets on before committing yourself


----------



## buddylove (16 September 2016)

saddlesore said:



			I just bought a bridle from Evo Equine. The headpiece is well shaped and padded and flash is totally removable.
		
Click to expand...

What do you think of it?  I was also considering the Silver Crown Doha but it is twice the price!


----------



## saddlesore (16 September 2016)

I'm really taken with it! The leather is lovely although the headpiece and noseband are very wide so will take some softening. The shape of the noseband is very clever and clearly doesn't restrict breathing at all. They've got 2 styles on the website now, the crank noseband and a new design that fastens at both sides &#128522;


----------



## buddylove (16 September 2016)

I'm a little bit scared about the lack of throat latch though - might just be a mental safety net for me than anything else!


----------



## hottoddy (16 September 2016)

Both of mine have made to measure bridles from Don Harry. They are lovely quality and they go well in them. Really good company to deal with, happy to make any alterations and adjustments at any point in the process


----------



## saddlesore (16 September 2016)

buddylove said:



			I'm a little bit scared about the lack of throat latch though - might just be a mental safety net for me than anything else!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha well I can confirm its nice and stable so if you do take the plunge it's fine &#128513;


----------



## Dreckly (16 September 2016)

My big chap is in a Micklem. I recently trialed with Wolds Exclusive Bling their revelation headpiece with the Harmony drop noseband. My boy is difficult to fit so Lara sent me an adapted headpiece for his larger ear bulbs, the adjustment on the front nosepiece means I can get an exact fit for his big nose. The trial went well. He gave me a better more consistent contact than the Micklem so I decided to go ahead and order. Lara has modified again to take account of his head shape. Bridle is finished and I am awaiting delivery. Could not fault the service. Go ahead and hire it is worth the fee.


----------

